# Need FullHD monitor for PlayStation and Laptop.



## Stormbringer (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey Fellas, 

Need your suggestions for a New Monitor.

1. Budget?
*10k to 15k*.
2. Display type and size?
*  22 or 24 inch IPS FullHD*
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?*
*Gaming with PS4 Pro and General web surfing,movies,programming when connected to a laptop.
4. Ports Required?
*2 HDMI or (1 HDMI+ 1 VGA) with a headphone jack(To connect speakers when using with the PS4).*
5. Preferred choice of brand?
*None in particular. Prefer brands with good after sales service.*
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
* LG 24MP88HV
   HP 24ES( I believe there is a 22 inch version of this series too)*
7. Any other info that you want to share.
*a.I would prefer to have an IPS display.
   b.VESA mounting support would be a plus.
   c.Room is not brightly lit.*

*Note:*Also is the difference noticeable between a 22 inch and 24 inch montiors. If not i would like to save some money and go for a 22 inch monitor.

Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 2, 2017)

LG 24MP88HM 24" LED IPS -14500.

Link:LG 24&amp;#034; IPS 24MP88HM SLIM FULL HD LED MONITOR BORDERLESS +HDMI INBUILT SPK | eBa


----------



## RJ0713 (May 16, 2017)

Why not go for a 75hz monitor and that is 24'' inches as well like Zowie RL2455. I use that on my pc although its made for consoles and works damn good.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2017)

Amazon.in: Buy LG 22MP68VQ 22" Full HD IPS SLIM LED MONITOR (1920x1080) Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings

Supports display rate upto 75 hz, comes with freesync, IPS panel, 1080p and very low price..
Cons : 
72% color gamut (doesnt matter), above average input lag


----------



## Stormbringer (May 16, 2017)

RJ0713 said:


> Why not go for a 75hz monitor and that is 24'' inches as well like Zowie RL2455. I use that on my pc although its made for consoles and works damn good.


Thanks for the suggestion. I dont have the hardware run the monitor @ 75hz. My 6 year old laptop with Nvidia graphics is too ancient. Plus currently I am not at home in India. So wont be touching the PS4 anytime soon.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 16, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Amazon.in: Buy LG 22MP68VQ 22" Full HD IPS SLIM LED MONITOR (1920x1080) Online at Low Prices in India | LG Reviews & Ratings
> 
> Supports display rate upto 75 hz, comes with freesync, IPS panel, 1080p and very low price..
> Cons :
> 72% color gamut (doesnt matter), above average input lag


I Had bought a LG monitor and had to return due to back light bleeding. Thankfully Amazon agreed for the return. It's like lottery when it comes to LG monitors.


----------



## sumit05 (May 16, 2017)

How about HP 22es.
Amazon.in: Buy HP 22es Display 54.6 cm, 21.5 Inch THINNEST IPS LED Backlit Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | HP Reviews & Ratings


----------



## Stormbringer (May 17, 2017)

sumit05 said:


> How about HP 22es.
> Amazon.in: Buy HP 22es Display 54.6 cm, 21.5 Inch THINNEST IPS LED Backlit Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | HP Reviews & Ratings


A forum had bought this is and happy with it. Anyway I wont be needing a monitor anytime soon.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 17, 2017)

@Mods please lock this thread for the time being.


----------

